# Alisson Becker



## Ma che ooh (26 Dicembre 2015)

Portiere dell'Internacional,( squadra in cui gioca come 3º portiere Dida) dove ha sottratto il posto da titolare a Muriel si mette in mostra in campionato con delle parate incredibili, ma è nella coppa Libertadores che esplode definitivamente come uno dei migliori portieri del Sudamerica, tanto che Dunga ( CT della nazionale carioca, dopo aver fatto ruotare vari portieri ) decide a 23 anni di farlo diventare il nuovo portiere della selecao.
Per voi può diventare un si il Julio Cesar, o un Doni?


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Dicembre 2015)

In brasile dicono sia gia vicino alla Roma, portiero della grande personalita sicuramente sarebbe titolare nella capitale.


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Dicembre 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> In brasile dicono sia gia vicino alla Roma, portiero della grande personalita sicuramente sarebbe titolare nella capitale.


Davvero, non lo sapevo. Sarei proprio curioso di vedere che cosa combina da noi( anche se per la prima volta un portiere che viene da noi dovrebbe far dimenticare quello precedente,cosa che negli ultimi 25 anni non è mai successa)


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Marzo 2016)

Ho potuto vederlo contro l'Uruguay, e dico che questo è una bestia, sia fisicamente, che di esplosività, poteva far di più su,l gol di Suarez del 2-2, ma alla fine si riscatta con una parata sublime, sempre su Suarez lasciato solo da David Luiz  [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION]


----------



## tifosa asRoma (26 Marzo 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Ho potuto vederlo contro l'Uruguay, e dico che questo è una bestia, sia fisicamente, che di esplosività, poteva far di più su,l gol di Suarez del 2-2, ma alla fine si riscatta con una parata sublime, sempre su Suarez lasciato solo da David Luiz  [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION]



Speriamo sia forte a quanto pare manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale riguardo il suo trasferimento a roma


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Marzo 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Speriamo sia forte a quanto pare manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale riguardo il suo trasferimento a roma



Speriamo di aver beccato il nuovo Julio Cesar.
Fisicamente mi ricorda Peruzzi, stessa "pancia" ma molto reattivo.


----------

